# Heresy-Online Tactica Wars



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Steel Nathan has kindly volunteered to set up a new feature. Some of you are probably familiar with the system they call Votewar on Librarium-Online or Battlefield 40k on 40kterra.

Introducing 

Tactica Wars

From the man:-



Steel Nathan said:


> A Tactica War is a series of battles (hence "war") where people submit lists to a "keeper" or "official" and at random, they place one's list against someone else's list and they start a battle. After a thread is created and a battle has begun, the players both write in tactics. These tactics would describe what the units do, how you would deal with the most obviously dangerous units, and how you plan on capturing the objectives. Generally, Tactica Wars would be using tournament systems, and will declare one official winner of the Tactica War. But it's possible that it can go into leagues as well.


To check it out or take part in the first event head over to the Tactica Wars forum and declare your interest. It looks like a tourney is forming...


----------

